# S Branch Report



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Not much to report fishing wise. Took a trip and fished a couple spots along the Mason Tract. Water was still high( getting more rain yet today) Caught a few small browns. 

What I did encounter was ticks. A lot of them. I pulled 16 off of me. At one point I stopped and began looking at the tall grass. I could see dozens. I’ve never seen them this bad. Be sure to check yourself over really good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## drallam (Dec 31, 2019)

I'm not familiar with the Mason Tract, but I've been over to my brother's camp between Lewiston and Atlanta. The ticks were bad there. I fished here in Grand Traverse County last week and got 1 tick.


----------



## DXT Deer Slayer (Nov 14, 2009)

My trip there this spring might very well be my last, for a long time. Between hardly being able to find a place to fish, almost being attacked by a walking group's pitbull, and the horrendous ticks, I left much unhappier than I arrived.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

I bought a dozen pairs of chartreuse soccer socks and treated them with permethrin clothing spray for ticks. So far, so good. The bright clothing really helps to spot them before they get too far.










Also treated most of the clothing I wear around camp including my fishing shirt. It has really cut down on the ticks so far for me this year.

You should be able to find some permethrin spray from Repel or Coleman at Meijer in the camping isle.

Just make sure you read and follow the directions and use it responsibly.

Permethrin will kill cats and beneficial insects like bees and mayflies along with fish and other aquatic organisms.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

So how much permitherin does it take to kill fish in a lake or stream? Lots of folks keep saying it will kill fish but how many gallons will it take. I am sure what I use on my clothes won't hurt anything but bugs.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Martin Looker said:


> how much permethrin does it take to kill fish in a lake or stream?


I literally cut and pasted this question into a Google search and the answer seems to be 12.5 parts per *billion*.

"...For example, the 24-hour LC50 of the insecticide permethrin to rainbow trout is 12.5 ppb. This means that one-half of the trout exposed to 12.5 ppb of permethrin died within 24 hours, indicating super toxicity of this pesticide to trout...." https://www.pubs.ext.vt.edu/420/420-013/420-013.html
and
"...The LC50 for rainbow trout is 12.5 micrograms per liter (ug/l) for 24 hours, and 5.4 ug/l for 48 hours (7). The LC50 for 48 hours in bluegill sunfish and salmon is 1.8 ug/l (2). As a group, synthetic pyrethroids were toxic to all estuarine species tested. They had a 96-hour LC50 of less than or equal to 7.8 ug/l (15)....". http://pmep.cce.cornell.edu/profiles/extoxnet/metiram-propoxur/permethrin-ext.html


The bottom line is don't let permethrin get into your favorite trout stream or Bluegill pond. It's super toxic to fish.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Thank you for the information.


----------



## DXT Deer Slayer (Nov 14, 2009)

So would sprayed, and dried permethrin on waders, pose a risk to aquatic life once stepping in the river?


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

DXT Deer Slayer said:


> So would sprayed, and dried permethrin on waders, pose a risk to aquatic life once stepping in the river?



I would think that stepping into the river would rehydrate and dissolve and or disperse the permethrin into the water.

I wouldn't spray it on waders.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Can't see putting it on waders but on my upper clothes.


----------



## DXT Deer Slayer (Nov 14, 2009)

Interesting. Kinda seems like it should be reserved for upland activities, and avoided by stream fishermen all together.

No doubt about its effectiveness, my work clothes receive it and it does wonders.

I'd say 99% of fishermen walk down to the river with waders on. Anything safe to treat the surface of them with, that doesn't burn a hole in them?


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

DXT Deer Slayer said:


> Interesting. Kinda seems like it should be reserved for upland activities, and avoided by stream fishermen all together.
> 
> No doubt about its effectiveness, my work clothes receive it and it does wonders.
> 
> I'd say 99% of fishermen walk down to the river with waders on. Anything safe to treat the surface of them with, that doesn't burn a hole in them?


I contemplated turning my waders inside-out and spraying the interior but decided in the end that it wasn't worth the risk that some of the volatile compounds would weaken the permeability and cause them to leak. Plus there isn't really a good chance that a tick would get too far on the inside.

I just treat my clothes and leave it at that. I have found dead ticks on my socks that were treated at the end of the day.

I'll add that I try to remember to take a Sharpie and print a capital *P* in bold on the clothing label to indicate that the garment has been treated with permethrin as a reminder.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

In other bad news, those thermacells are also the same deal. Toxic to fish any aquatic organisms.


----------



## Ricky Bubbles (Apr 1, 2019)

Was on the South Branch this weekend - not too many boaters, which was nice, but the water was a bit high and tough to wade. My buddy and I each found about 8-9 ticks on us apiece. Luckily all were caught before they started feasting, but definitely put a damper on things a bit.


----------

